# Cat found in toilet cubicle in a resturant :mad:



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

BBC News - Abandoned cat found in toilet of Derby restaurant

Really makes me mad!!


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG poor kitty!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So very sad. Hope he finds a new home soon - he looks quite adorable!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I met him earlier, and he is such a sweetheart. Why anyone wouldnt want him i dont know


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

For heaven's sake what is wrong with some people??? :mad2:


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

aww bless poor kitty, hope it finds a new home soon


----------

